# Schmied + Verzauberer = Top!



## Squizzel (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde

Mein Mainchar ist Krieger und ich pflegte immer den Hauptberuf Verzauberkunst. Seit neustem bin ich von Ingi auf Schmieden gewechselt. Ich habe noch einen Jägertwink der mit Bergbau und Kürschnern beschäftigt wird.
Man kennt ja das leidige Thema der Schmiedekunst... viele, viele Mats und sehr, sehr teuer oder zeitaufwendig.

Ich habe jedoch sehr schnell festgestellt, dass die Kombination Schmieden/Verzaubern nicht nur sehr schnell, sondern auch lukrativ ist.

Seit Mithril habe ich alle Erze aus dem AH gekauft. Die Erzeugnisse wurden entzaubert und die Mats wieder ins AH gestellt. Ich habe nun 440 Schmieden und insgesamt ca. 2000g gewinn gemacht.

Und der Erfolg bricht nicht ab: für 8 Kobaltbarren stelle ich Helme her, die 3-6 Erzeugnisse ergeben (Staub oder geringe Essenzen). Bei mir auf dem Server gehen 20 Barren für 50g raus und 1 Staub oder eine geringe Essenz für 10g.

100g = 40 Barren = 5 Helme = ~20 Erzeugnisse (eher mehr) = 200g

Alle die diesen Weg des Schmiedens schon kannten, können dies getrost überlesen. Aber für all diejenigen die noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen sind, ist es vielleicht ein Denkanstoss Verzaubern anstatt Bergbau zu wählen oder Schmieden als netten Zweitberuf in Betracht zu ziehen.

Grüße Squizzel


----------



## Natálya (17. Februar 2009)

Und wie skillst du Verzauberkunst wenn du alle Staube und Essenzen wieder verkaufst?


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Februar 2009)

die kauft er von anderen im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## senjojo (23. Februar 2009)

verzaubern hat er doch schon oben^^


----------



## nascalos (25. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> die kauft er von anderen im AH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Mann ist doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die kauft er sich dann wieder selber mit seinem Jäger Twink ab ^^

Ne aber freu dich doch wenn du geld verdienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (19. März 2009)

Um Sachen herzustellen, die man entzaubern kann braucht man aber nicht Schmied sein. Das geht auch mit Ledern und Schneidern... stellt sich also die Frage, ob Erz weniger Wert ist als Stoff/ Leder, was ich ehrlich gesagt bezweifle. Immerhin kann man neben den Klamotten aus Erz noch Edelsteine und Waffen holen, was bei Stoff/Leder wegfällt.


----------

